# clover honey



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

I have 10,000lbs or 16 55-gallon barrels of clover honey for sale.Looking to sell for $1.10 per 1#.White to light amber grade.More white than amber.If interested contact me by my e-mail.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, how many hives do you need to produce 10,000 lbs of honey? Thats alot of HONEY!!


----------



## stinger (Mar 23, 2005)

newbee, i would like to know too. good question. that would be $11,000. if my cypherin' is right.


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

yep 11,000 even 150 2 story hives.Also the good bees.Good weather.Honey flow starts in late may here.Dandy lion,maple,wildflowers.Good area.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Here a poor/low avg year is 100 lbs per hive, an average year is 150 lbs per hive, and a good year 180-200 lbs per hive.

BubbaBob


----------



## The7Cs (Apr 25, 2005)

BubbaBob,

Out of curiosity, how is this year looking for you? Do you expect another major honey flow yet this year (after sourwood)?

Just asking since I'm too far south to get sourwood (not moving hives this year), and this is our first year at it. I started with single bodies in mid-April, added second hive bodies at the start of May. We added one super to each hive (plastic foundation on the stronger, and PermaComb on the weaker). Does this sound on track for what you're seeing this year?


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

So far I've taken an average of 3.5 mediums per hive, and the flow is still running pretty good, though it has slowed a bit with the rain the last few days. Flow started late due to cold, so it'll run late.

If sourwood comes in as good as wildflower it will be a banner year. I'll be moving my hives to Fannin and Union counties next week.

BubbaBob


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

3 med is only 50# of honey each,box and wax weighs the other 20#.Do you pull deeps that are full. 
On a good year here we pul off 5 med supers and usualy the top deep is 3/4 full of honey so I pul those also.I also leave in 3 frames of honey and 3 frames of ful polen so the queens still lay thru the winter.
Our average per colony is 200#-300# per colony.I can pull honey just from 100 colonies and have 10,000# of honey just off those 100.That is taking all the honey and leaving nothing for feed.
I also dont live in moutain area so I would say that i have an excellent honey flow here.Some beekeepers here dont produce any honey.Their is alot of them that say they know what their doing when actually they have no clue.Thanks for all your replies.
Our flow started early and wil run till mid october.Rain doesent slow the flow it actually increases flow if it rains 1-2 times per week.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Some of the BS here is truly amazing.

BubbaBob


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah it's interesting how some avg. are figured?


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

IME a medium super (6 & 5/8") will hold 35 lbs. of honey if completely full, 25 - 30 lbs. is more commonly found. So 3.5 mediums per hive equals roughly 100 lbs. per hive. Sounds pretty good to me if only part of this years crop has been pulled.

If you can average 200 - 300 lbs. of honey per hive, shouldn't you have 20,000 - 30,000 lbs. of honey, taking all the honey from 100 hives?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Analogous to MPG in cars.......


----------

